# Regular tap water for a SW setup?



## Starkicker (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi Guys,

I've been lurking for a while, finally decided to break the ice. Hi.

I used to have a 10G FW planted tank, but it was sorely neglected after I had a kid and I finally took it down a little while ago.

I've always wanted a SW tank, and found a great deal on a JBJ 6G nano cube. It's small enough for what I want, and water changes and regular maintenance should be easily doable until I decide that I can handle a larger tank and it's requirements.

I have a question though, I live in Richmond Hill and took a look at the water quality report. I don't understand it myself, but does anyone know if I can use regular tap water and mix in the reef salt stuff and use that, or do I have to get RO/DI water or premade saltwater from Big Al's?

I'd like to use tap water, but thought I'd ask first.

Thanks!


----------



## MacD (Sep 8, 2007)

I'm into month 5 with my 75 gal. FOWLR set-up (tap water), so far so good. From the research/reading I've done, tap water is fine for a fish-only or FOWLR (fish-only with live rock) tank. R/O water would be required for any corals to be healthy over the long term.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

my tank is around 2 years now.. Started with tap water and eventually got some HA issues and red slime. Dunno if that has to do anything with it. 

Slowing getting into RO/DI now.


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

RO/DI is recommended due to the unknown factor of the water you are putting into your tank. The other issue is that the municipalities put chemicals in the water to kill bacteria. Bacteria is your friend in a marine environment as it polishes your water.

HTH's,
Chris


----------



## Starkicker (Dec 4, 2008)

Thanks for all the great advice. I'll have to get a RO/DI unit, for the time being I'll just buy BA's premade saltwater.

I have a question about salt; I was at BA's today looking for the odds and ends and wanted to pick up a pail of salt as it was on sale. There were so many to choose from, I didn't know what to get.

What do most of you buy? the sales guy recommended a Red Sea one, which was the most expensive one but he said that it has the added "stuff" included in it which helps corals grow. I was going to get the $34.99 dealie, but went with the small bucket of the Red Sea. Is the Instant Ocean one for $34.99 okay for what I want (a 6G NanoCube with Live Rock and a couple of small fish and some corals like Frogspawn and mushrooms)?

Also, how much sand would you guys use for a 6G tank? I wanted the black moon sand, but the sales guy said that it kills pumps. I bought a 5lb bag of whiteish/creamish coloured live sand, but it didn't look like sand, more like crushed corals. When I think of sand, I'm thinking the fine powder sand.

Also, what test kit should I buy? It's confusing because there's the marine kit and the reef kit, but they test for the same things yet they don't. Advice as to what to buy?

Thanks so much for all the help!


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

Starkicker said:


> Thanks for all the great advice. I'll have to get a RO/DI unit, for the time being I'll just buy BA's premade saltwater.
> 
> I have a question about salt; I was at BA's today looking for the odds and ends and wanted to pick up a pail of salt as it was on sale. There were so many to choose from, I didn't know what to get.
> 
> ...


hehe lots of questions - THAT'S GOOD! 

the type of salt will depend on the amount of work you want to do, the IO (34.99) salt is what most of us use, and we add calcium/strontium and dowflake(mag) to the water to increase their levels....you will probably be fine with IO and some calcium if you do weekly changes (pro's please correct me if I'm wrong UTC/WTAC ..lol )
Reef Crystals I think is just slightly higher in levels for corals....

the sand you got is probably crushed coral, it's "livesand" I would imagine, not many marine/reef tanks have black sand, though it has been done....not sure about pump killers...... maybe in a larger tank where the sand is mixed up a lot

test kits, I suggest just getting the reef kit, you still will buy extras on the side later, as no kit that I've come across has everything needed

cheers!


----------



## Starkicker (Dec 4, 2008)

hojimoe said:


> hehe lots of questions - THAT'S GOOD!
> 
> the type of salt will depend on the amount of work you want to do, the IO (34.99) salt is what most of us use, and we add calcium/strontium and dowflake(mag) to the water to increase their levels....you will probably be fine with IO and some calcium if you do weekly changes (pro's please correct me if I'm wrong UTC/WTAC ..lol )
> Reef Crystals I think is just slightly higher in levels for corals....
> ...


Thanks for the speedy reply!

Okay, so I'm thinking that I should be okay with the IO $34.99 pail. They had another one which was purple and said Reef Salt on it, but the Red Sea one looked better packaged, so I went with it.

What kind of sand do you use in your tanks? I don't mind white, but I was thinking that the sand was like fine powder not just crushed corals. How much do you think I'd need for a 6G cube?

BA didn't have the reef kit in stock, thats why i got the marine kit and a hardness and calcium test single test kits. So many things to test, I wish there was a beginners kit which made it easy.

As far as water changes go, I think I can do weekly water changes easily, and probably partial water changes more often as a water change on a 6G tank is a couple of cups of water 

Thanks for the help!


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Since you're only dealing with 6g, I'd recommend just buying the RO/DI water and pre-mixed salt water fromBig Al's - For a 6g, with 1 g of evaporation a week, and a 1 g water change a week, it should cost you under $90 for salt water (52 gallons @ $.99/gallon) and RO/DI water (52 gallons @ $.75 a gallon) from Big Als.

Black sand shouldn't be a problem, nor is it a pump killer - just rinse it out throughly water before adding to the tank to remove a lot of the really fine dust.

The amount of sand is largely up to you, but you'll probably use about 1 - 1.5'' of sand.


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

The BA's flyer I received yesterday has ReefCrystals on sale for $50 a bucket. Not a bad deal.


----------



## Starkicker (Dec 4, 2008)

Stupid question: what's the difference between Reef Crystals and the regular Instant Ocean salt bucket? Is it better to buy the $50 one vs. the $35 one? One large pail would last me a lifetime I think.


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

Starkicker said:


> Stupid question: what's the difference between Reef Crystals and the regular Instant Ocean salt bucket? Is it better to buy the $50 one vs. the $35 one? One large pail would last me a lifetime I think.


Reef Crystals - Enriched formulation. Optimum effectiveness. Formulated specially for use in reef aquariums, Reef Crystals contains essential ocean reef elements in concentrations greater than those found in natural sea water: - Extra Calcium to help ensure the growth of large and small polyp stony corals as well as coralline algae; - Extra Trace Elements to provide an additional measure of vital nutrients; - Extra Vitamins to ensure vigorous growth and survival of corals, anemones and other invertebrates in a captive environment; - Metal Detoxifier - to neutralize traces of heavy metal often present in domestic water supplies.

IO - Instant Ocean® Sea Salt is the most carefully formulated and universally preferred sea salt in the world. The #1 choice of hobbyists, public aquariums, and scientific research facilities, Instant Ocean Sea Salt has set the industry standard for quality, consistency, and value for more than 40 years.


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

ameekplec. said:


> Since you're only dealing with 6g, I'd recommend just buying the RO/DI water and pre-mixed salt water fromBig Al's - For a 6g, with 1 g of evaporation a week, and a 1 g water change a week, it should cost you under $90 for salt water (52 gallons @ $.99/gallon) and RO/DI water (52 gallons @ $.75 a gallon) from Big Als.
> 
> Black sand shouldn't be a problem, nor is it a pump killer - just rinse it out throughly water before adding to the tank to remove a lot of the really fine dust.
> 
> The amount of sand is largely up to you, but you'll probably use about 1 - 1.5'' of sand.


which BA's are you going to? at my BA's (steeles) they sell ro/di salt water premixed for 13.99 for 5gallons... ouch


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

I used tap water .....really no big deal!!!!
condition with prime and a way we gooo....
Just my opinion


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

hojimoe said:


> which BA's are you going to? at my BA's (steeles) they sell ro/di salt water premixed for 13.99 for 5gallons... ouch


I go to BA Scarborough. Your location should have it too. Not the premixed in jugs - I think that"s the same price here too. But you can get it from their storage tank at those prices.


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

ameekplec. said:


> I go to BA Scarborough. Your location should have it too. Not the premixed in jugs - I think that"s the same price here too. But you can get it from their storage tank at those prices.


Good to know, I'll have to ask next time I need theirs, I got ripped last time. I only buy in emergencies


----------



## Starkicker (Dec 4, 2008)

Thanks for all the help.

So I've got everything I need, I bought a 5lb bag of live sand, a 150 gallon of reef salt (cause only the best ) a test kit and heater and a 6 gallon nanocube.

I was getting ready to put the live sand in the tank when I thought I should fire up the lights just to make sure that everything works - only to see a big scratch on the front viewing panel 

So I'll be getting a replacement early next week and then i'll start for real.

I'll make a journal/thread to show my progress. I ultimately want to have 2 small (really really small) clowns in the tank with a bunch of softies and mushrooms, etc.


----------



## cablemike (Jan 7, 2009)

I use tap water and Seachem Prime water conditioner and look at my tank.. I have a D/I unit but dont have the patients waiting for the water to get filtered. Prime is the best conditioner and i trust it. But I live in whitby and i believe our water is very clean. From what ive read all the discussion about tap water is based on the states and there water is not nearly as good as ours.


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

cablemike said:


> I use tap water and Seachem Prime water conditioner and look at my tank.. I have a D/I unit but dont have the patients waiting for the water to get filtered. Prime is the best conditioner and i trust it. But I live in whitby and i believe our water is very clean. From what ive read all the discussion about tap water is based on the states and there water is not nearly as good as ours.


I'm in Whitby as well and wouldn't use the water. I'm not only concerned about the metals or minerals that are found in our drinking water, but also the medications that are being found in it. Do you have your setup with an auto top off? Are you talking about for top offs and water changes you use tap water? As far as ease goes, I don't think I would have the patients for the tap water  I don't have to touch anything because of my ATO, it's been setup and running smoothly for 3 years now. And for water changes, I have a 35g container with a float valve, I fill the container while I'm at work, then add the salt and air stones and let it mix over night then do my water change 24hrs later. Not that I do a lot of water changes and things change from time to time.

How mature is your system?


----------



## cablemike (Jan 7, 2009)

I use tap water always. My system is four years old. I run a canister filter with nothing but carbon so im confident any contaminents are being removed. The carbon smells real bad when i change it monthly so its removing alot of stuff. I guess in not as paranoid as alot of other people. My tank speaks for itself.


----------

